# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ  BIOS

## jeronimo

Που  θα βρω τέτοια μπαταρία είναι από μητρική παλιού υπολογιστή (BIOS), στο  eBay την βρήκα  αλά θα αργήσει.
M48T86PC1
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Θα περιμενεις το εβαυ. Εχω ναδω τετοια πανω απο 25 χρονια

----------


## jeronimo

Το  φαντάστηκα  ότι  δεν  θα το βρω γιατί  το μηχάνημα δουλεύει με win98

----------


## pstratos

Δεν είναι σκέτη μπαταρία. Είναι RTC με ενσωματωμένη μπαταρια. Έχω να δω από λυκειόπαιδο....  τι άλλο δεν παίζει στο μηχανάκι?

----------


## jeronimo

Το   πρόβλημα  *pstratos*  είναι  ότι  στην κάθε  εκκίνηση  του  υπολογιστή  πρέπει  να  πατάμε  το  F1 γιατί  μας   βγάζει  αποτυχία  στην  μπαταρία. Την ώρα ώμος δεν την χάνει   γιατί  έχει  και μπαταρίες  μόλυβδου 24V 7ah .

Επίσης  να ρωτήσω με την ευκαιρία παρήγγειλα αυτή υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνει είναι τίποτα προγραμματισμένη μήπως ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STMicroelectronics-M48T86PC1-M48T86-Real-Time-Clock-RTC-128KBIT-5V-x-1pc-/160701035780

----------


## MacGyver

Θα έπρεπε να χάνει και την ώρα και τη διαμόρφωση του bios.
Το ότι υπάρχει μολύβδου (7ah, που; ) σημαίνει ότι είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από τα κλασικά. Η δοκιμή θα δείξει,υπομονή μέχρι να έρθει ο ταχυδρόμος.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Με το F1 που πατά φορτώνει το standard cmos set γιαυτό δεν του βγάζει πρόβλημα
Οι μπαταρίες είναι μάλλον του ups οπότε το μβ είναι συνέχεια υπό τάση και δεν χάνει την ώρα
Το μ/β αν θυμάμαι απο τα παλία έχει και μια επιλογή να μη σταματά στο λάθος οπότε αν ψάξει λίγο δεν θα βλέπει το λάθος από τη μπαταρία και πρέπει να είναι στο standar πρώτη μάσκα
και να γράφει τώρα all err exept keyboard
Αν τρέχει win98 αυτό παίρνει την ώρα από το δίκτυο ή το διαδίκτυο  οπότε έχει σωστή ώρα

----------


## jeronimo

Ναι  Steve  είναι διαφορετικό από τα κλασικά το  σύστημα  είναι πάνω  σε ένα μηχάνημα έργων έχει 24V DC  και  ο υπολογιστής   δουλεύει  με 24V  έχει  και  δυο μόλυβδου 12V 7ah μέσα στο κουτί του για back up

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχει τρόπος να την ανοίξεις και να βάλεις μια απλή μπαταρία CR2032, το εχω κανει σε βιομηχανικό PC και δουλεύει κανονικά
τα RTC αυτά έχουν μπαταρία με διάρκεια ζωης ~ 10 - 15 χρόνια οποτε ΜΗΝ εμπιστευτείς του ebay

π.χ
https://www.google.gr/search?q=M48T8...&bih=638&dpr=1

----------


## Muttley Black

Το M48T86PC1 έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι 5 volt realtime clock (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Οπότε το hack με την τάση μιας CR2032 δεν νομίζω να επαρκεί.

----------


## KOKAR

> Το M48T86PC1 έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι 5 volt realtime clock (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Οπότε το hack με την τάση μιας CR2032 δεν νομίζω να επαρκεί.



η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δεν το έψαξα με τον κωδικό....απλα σε αυτο που έφτιαξα έπαιξε οκ

----------


## KOKAR

> Το M48T86PC1 έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι 5 volt realtime clock (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Οπότε το hack με την τάση μιας CR2032 δεν νομίζω να επαρκεί.



ναι οντως ειναι 5ν αλλα και σε αυτο γίνετε απλα οχι με cr2032
http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resour...CD00001009.pdf

----------


## jeronimo

Κώστα με βάζεις ιδέες και θα κάνω  ζημιά...  αλά θα περιμένω να έρθει η άλλη και μετά θα την ανοίξω  γιατί  έστω και έτσι με αυτήν επάνω δουλεύει με F1 στην εκκίνηση

----------


## KOKAR

και χωρις καν αυτο πανω λογικα θα πρεπει να σου ξεκιναει, δοκιμασε το

----------


## jeronimo

Καλός   ευχαριστώ όλους για  της  απαντήσεις σας

----------


## klik

Έχω αυτή αν ενδιαφέρεσαι: 
http://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/S...F%2fohNjSTs%3d
(είναι πιο καινούργιο μοντέλο από το δικό σου με περισσότερη μνήμη)

Πάντως η λύση με τη μπαταρία λιθίου και το πριόνισμα δουλεύει (χρησιμοποίησε μια επιπλέον βάση DIL29).

----------


## jeronimo

klik    Έχεις  PM

----------

